
Thirty Years After His Death, Andy Warhol's Spirit Is Still Very Much Alive - prismatic
http://www.villagevoice.com/arts/thirty-years-after-his-death-andy-warhols-spirit-is-still-very-much-alive-9695838
======
b6
I got intrigued with Warhol after I found out he'd supported the Velvet
Underground and suggested they work with Nico. It was a strange suggestion,
but the results were brilliant.

I'm also really interested in his "Factory" idea, basically a very wild art
studio. It reminds me a bit of Erdős, Grothendieck's seminars, and
hackerspaces all at the same time. Basically, get a bunch of talented people
with very different skills and perspectives in the same place, with a bunch of
stuff to work with, add drugs, and see what happens.

~~~
foob
If you're not familiar with it already then I highly recommend checking out
Songs for Drella. Lou Reed and John Cale put aside there differences after
Warhol's death to record something of a eulogy for him. It offers an
interesting perspective on the early days of the Velvet underground, their
relationship with and subsequent falling out with Warhol, and Warhol's life in
general. It's beautiful, haunting, and heartbreaking.

~~~
dmansen
Thank you for the recommendation, never would have found this and am loving
it!

------
moron4hire
The Andy Warhol Museum is worth the trip to Pittsburgh. We have this cultural
concept that iconoclastic artists are temperamental and difficult to work
with, but from all accounts Warhol was a consumate professional in his work,
always seeking to give his clients his absolute best work, on time, on budget.
And he worked constantly, maybe even obsessively. Very inspiring.

~~~
justinator
In a large part, he also birthed the modern idea of having a whole level of
_other_ artists underneath him, that did the majority of his paintings, screen
prints, films, magazines - you name it. His name was much like a trademark for
a product. He produced works en-mass, often as cheaply as possible.

His art studio was named, "The Factory" after all...

This is well and good - artists employing people to do much of the actual work
dates to at least the Renaissance, but Warhol isn't known to exactly treat
these people well - you could even call him exploitative. His nickname was,
"Drella" (Dracula + Cinderella)

How many people, for example, who hung out to The Factory in its hey-day, or
worked with Warhol, then had their lives destroyed by severe drug addictions -
perhaps even while being a part of a film he was shooting? His public
indifference to some of these deaths is astounding - perhaps because he
himself was severely addicted to drugs (amphetamines).

Take a walk on the Wild Side.

------
nurettin
>> the bullet piercing his lungs, gall bladder, spleen, intestines, liver, and
esophagus

Unlucky guy.

Here's a skin detection algorithm that references one of his art
installations:
[https://www.google.com.tr/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http...](https://www.google.com.tr/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download%3Fdoi%3D10.1.1.575.7185%26rep%3Drep1%26type%3Dpdf&ved=0ahUKEwiy5PuKrqvSAhUGDywKHYT4AycQFghCMAo&usg=AFQjCNGi3iiKQCmRNTZkSRC_JJxV9tQeWg&sig2=8LyiJuLmpm1zx7qDTrAWlg)

------
nielsabel
“Andy Warhol. Phoney, radical Andy Warhol. Burgeois capitalist.” [1]

[1]
[https://youtu.be/Bw0Rmt2S0uQ?t=10m27s](https://youtu.be/Bw0Rmt2S0uQ?t=10m27s)

~~~
branchless
Thanks for the link, how amusing. This confirms my suspicions.

------
arturmakly
After reading watching his doc [1] we were was inspired to build our art
startup : [https://PoPteam.io](https://PoPteam.io)

no algos here - all hand crafted just as warhol liked it.

[1] [https://youtu.be/UQXpqQO4vaE](https://youtu.be/UQXpqQO4vaE)

------
justifier
Warhol is one of the few artists that if you hate thaer work you should accept
the fact that you really love it

Warhol hated mass production and expressed those feelings, oddly, by
participating in it

If you look at a piece by Warhol and think, 'this is unimaginative clutter
produced in such a scale that bars any kind of creativity or intimacy of
expression' then Warhol just managed to have you speak the opinion that the
art was produced in response to

Now you have the opinion and can use it to examine elements of your own life,
beyond warhol's work

who will look at a room filled with campbells soup can paintings and think,
'such care and consideration went into each one.. theses are all individually
such good paintings'?

then go home afterward and look at a cabinet full of campbell's soup cans
think 'good soup'

~~~
branchless
I had this opinion already. When I go to a gallery and see Worhol's dull,
unskillful work I find it a total waste of time.

This for me is the part I hate about modern art. Stop being self-referential
and paint something that takes skill.

~~~
justifier
I happen to agree with your first para, but I think indifference and dislike
are separate

I am indifferent to warhols work because I already agree with the inherent
message and find little beyond that message

You can even dislike Warhol for other reasons, but it still remains that
disliking the work for its mass production qualities means you are responding
as intended

As for your second para.. you seem to be an adherent of a dull and unskillful
ideology

I think all art takes skill, of varying types of skill, but more specifically
a lot of modern art(o) consists of paintings that inarguably required a lot of
skill to paint

You seem to be arguing something other than modern art

Personally I think it's dangerous to apply limitations on how others can
express thaemself

(o)
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modern_art](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modern_art)

~~~
branchless
It's a cheap win. I dislike being punched in the face. I have no intention of
going to an art gallery where they punch people in the face and then say "told
you so".

I like skill and flare. Warhol had neither. I don't expect a painting to be
like a photo. I just find Warhol devoid of any interest whatsoever. And his
apartment had none of his genre in either, probably because he knew he was
simply playing the media. Just like Damien Hirst or Tracy Emin and their
entourage of sycophants.

I love many of the pics on that link. I wouldn't put Warhol anywhere near any
of those artists.

